# Remember when....



## Spinartist (Jun 23, 2018)

Air to fill your car tires or what ever was free.
The "service" station attendant would even check your oil, tire pressure & adjust you air pressure for free!




Saw this today.  Now air fill at service(NOT) stations accept credit cards at the air pumps!!  And the pressure only goes up to 32 PSI!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 23, 2018)

That sucks! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 23, 2018)

Sorry Chuck, you're wrong. It blows!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Tony (Jun 23, 2018)

At least here, 9 out of 10 times the dam things don't work anyway. Tony

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Brink (Jun 23, 2018)

@Mike1950 first ride didn’t need no fancy air pump

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 23, 2018)



Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 23, 2018)

He's not in front of a computer right now so I'm helping him

GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Brink (Jun 23, 2018)

Wildthings said:


> He's not in front of a computer right now so I'm helping him
> 
> GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!



Correct, it’s getting late


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 23, 2018)

Thats lame. But one way around it is to ask the cashier to turn it on. If you need to buy something, buy a cheap pack of gum. Or a dollar scratcher....

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 23, 2018)

Brink said:


> @Mike1950 first ride didn’t need no fancy air pump
> 
> View attachment 149098

Reactions: Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Herb G. (Jun 24, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> Thats lame. But one way around it is to ask the cashier to turn it on. If you need to buy something, buy a cheap pack of gum. Or a dollar scratcher....


Doesn't work that way around here. Those pumps are installed by a company that is not connected with the gas station at all.
No way to turn it on remotely.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 24, 2018)

Where's the BOO HISSS! button. My girls new car has a feature that is pretty cool, you don't even need a pressure gauge to fill the tires, the horn beeps once when it reaches pressure, and twice if you over inflate, pretty cool.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 25, 2018)

Well... 

1.) The 32 PSI max is ridiculous, most car tires this day and age are rated at 35 PSI or higher. And, you're screwed on truck tires. 
2.) I realize it's probably converted to credit card to prevent the crackheads from destroying a $500 air station for $3 worth of quarters, but who in their right mind wants to run their credit card through the thing? Those things are usually off on the side of the parking lot someplace, that isn't as busy or monitored as well as the gas pumps, which reads serious threat of card skimmers being installed there. 




woodtickgreg said:


> Where's the BOO HISSS! button. My girls new car has a feature that is pretty cool, you don't even need a pressure gauge to fill the tires, the horn beeps once when it reaches pressure, and twice if you over inflate, pretty cool.



The electronics age is getting just a tad carried away; even I am going old man mode on this crap anymore. Neighbor went down to buy a new chainsaw, local Stihl dealer sold him a shiny new MS 251. He looked at the 1 on the end and said "hmmmm", went home and read up on it, before ever pulling the rope... It has an electronic carburetor on it, senses humidity, temperature, probably altitude and what color shorts your wearing too, who the hell knows, but it adjusts your carb to run perfectly per current conditions, to reduce emissions. The MS 250 is still available for $20 more than the MS 251, he knows; he went back and told them he didn't want that B_S_ on his chainsaw!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 15, 2019)

Brink said:


> Correct, it’s getting late

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS (Jan 15, 2019)

Here we have a couple stations that have free air and will pump your gas, check your oil and the air in your tires. Price same as if you pumped the fuel yourself. The term service station is obsolete.


----------



## Mike Mills (Jan 16, 2019)

woodtickgreg said:


> the horn beeps once when it reaches pressure, and twice if you over inflate,



Well that makes me feel better about mankind. I thought all those folks behind me (when I'm already going 5 over the speed limit) were butt heads.
It's just their tires talking to them.


----------



## frankp (Jan 25, 2019)

A lot of the stations around us have gone back to the free air pumps. They're even automatic so you punch in the pressure you want and it just blows until it reads that pressure then turns off. Pretty nice, actually. (And they go up to at least 40 psi.)


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 26, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> Well...
> 
> 1.) The 32 PSI max is ridiculous, most car tires this day and age are rated at 35 PSI or higher. And, you're screwed on truck tires.
> 2.) I realize it's probably converted to credit card to prevent the crackheads from destroying a $500 air station for $3 worth of quarters, but who in their right mind wants to run their credit card through the thing? Those things are usually off on the side of the parking lot someplace, that isn't as busy or monitored as well as the gas pumps, which reads serious threat of card skimmers being installed there.
> ...



One of my logging buddies woke up to his house alarm beeping. Was getting 45 out of nightstand when MB doorknob started to move- alarm went off at same time. 2 guys scrambled out of house. He is rural but in wine country. Up scale neighborhood. He thought everything was ok but the ripped off his lathe and 4 chainsaws. 3 big Stihl -I think 66s. he was not happy when he found out replacements have computers. I am sure the repair shops will love them though. some of the electronics make no sense. dumbing down a 35 HP diesel to 30 HP so it burns cleaner just means someone has to buy a 40 HP to get same power.
saves no fuel nor does it save materials...


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 26, 2019)

Mike1950 said:


> One of my logging buddies woke up to his house alarm beeping. Was getting 45 out of nightstand when MB doorknob started to move- alarm went off at same time. 2 guys scrambled out of house. He is rural but in wine country. Up scale neighborhood. He thought everything was ok but the ripped off his lathe and 4 chainsaws. 3 big Stihl -I think 66s. he was not happy when he found out replacements have computers. I am sure the repair shops will love them though. some of the electronics make no sense. dumbing down a 35 HP diesel to 30 HP so it burns cleaner just means someone has to buy a 40 HP to get same power.
> saves no fuel nor does it save materials...


 .


I honestly can't believe it's saving fuel. Nephew's '09 Dodge 3500 didn't get great fuel mileage. Got to reading up on it and when the converter starts plugging up on it, the computer pumps raw fuel into the exhaust to burn the carbon out and clear it as ash.

Old man's '14 Dodge 4500 and nephew's 15 Dodge 5500 both had the DEF system from factory. Fuel mileage on both sucked worse than the '09. The 4500 had DEF sensor issues from new; every time you dumped a fresh batch of DEF in, it set fault code. Finally went into countdown to limp mode. The 5500 started same crap, both about 100,000 miles.

Two DEF sensors in the exhaust, one before/ one after converter. They cost $1200 each, plus labor to install, typically $250 - $500. If the converter is plugged it to has to be replaced, another $2500 plus labor, and you're back in the same boat, looking at having to do this all over again another 100,000 miles down the road.

Looked into upgrades, delete the DEF and EGR system entirely, which the 4500 was starting to have little bouts of anti freeze disappearing mysteriously, typical of EGR cooler failure. Install a bigger exhaust, bigger intake, and tuner cost was $2800 on the 4500, $3200 in 5500.

And, no recurring problem down the road to boot.

Pretty much a no brainier! So both went for upgrade. The difference is unbelievable, fuel mileage increased 30%+ on both. Performance is simply mind boggling, truck used to do about 70 in a quarter mile with no load on, foot to the floor. Now you can't simply put it to the floor, the transmission stumbles all over itself trying to go through gears that fast. At about 3/4 travel on the throttle pedal however, you'll hit right at 90 mph in a quarter mile. Fully loaded with forklift and trailer behind them, they are nearly as fast as they were empty before. Used to be a battle getting out and passing traffic even empty, they just didn't have a lot of pep. Now you pull out to pass at 55-60 mph, and your doing 80 when you pull back in and look down, and you've passed them in less than half distance required before.

My point here is, if you aren't working the engine as hard taking off normally, taking the engine out of lugged down mode, and into cruise, twice as fast, and you've increased fuel mileage 30-40%, have you really gained anything with computerized additive driven, "save the environment" B_S_ or are you simply paying for crap to appease a politician with a lobbyist driven agenda.

There is no black smoke, still running stock injectors, there is no odor of Diesel at the exhaust. It just doesn't wash in my book.

Then if you study the DEF system on these things. DEF fluid freezes at 25o f. There is a temperature sensor in the DEF tank, and a heating coil in the tank. As long as the tank is frozen, they don't pump DEF regardless, so Diesel trucks up north running DEF aren't using DEF 1/2 - 3/4 of the winter regardless.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

